

The classics: Dijkstra's a discipline of programming - azsromej
http://www.walenz.org/Dijkstra/page0003.html

======
azsromej
A hefty value, despite the need for much clicking as you paginate

reviews and such: [http://www.amazon.com/Discipline-Programming-Prentice-
Hall-A...](http://www.amazon.com/Discipline-Programming-Prentice-Hall-
Automatic-Computation/dp/013215871X)

